# Mill-Drill Identifiaction



## davekp78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Can someone identify a mill-drill I just picked up? No manufacturer's tag. VERY heavy. Also, the drill chuck seems to have a NMTB taper but uses a 7/16-20 drawbar.
Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 27, 2018)

looks like many mill/drills, sold by many outlets, under many different names, my Central Machinery (HF), looks identical, head wise.  The taper on that drill chuck, is R8.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 27, 2018)

R8 tooling uses 7/16-20 drawbar.   Looks a lot like an R8 adapter to me.


----------



## dtsh (Mar 28, 2018)

I concur with the rest, typical no-name mill/drill clone with an R8 taper; should make for a nice machine. Congrats.

As for who manufactured it, it probably doesn't matter as replacement parts are likely to be either generic or unavailable.


----------



## mikey (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm guessing its a Rong Fu 25 if the table is somewhere around 7-1/2" X 23". 

Here is the manual: http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/Rong-Fu_RF-25_Mill_manual.pdf


----------



## davekp78 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks to all who responded. Looks like I have a generic like the Jet JMD-15. Their manual is very good. I'm a happy camper.
Dave


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2018)

Watch cuppajoe on YouTube to see lots of good improvements on the mighty wrong foo.


----------



## davekp78 (Apr 1, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Watch cuppajoe on YouTube to see lots of good improvements on the mighty wrong foo.


How do I find this? I searched but no joy.


----------



## Yester5 (Apr 6, 2018)

davekp78 said:


> Silverbullet said:
> 
> 
> > Watch cuppajoe on YouTube to see lots of good improvements on the mighty wrong foo.
> ...



Here is his channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/ReignOterror


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davekp78 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Apr 6, 2018)

davekp78 said:


> Can someone identify a mill-drill I just picked up? No manufacturer's tag. VERY heavy. Also, the drill chuck seems to have a NMTB taper but uses a 7/16-20 drawbar.
> Thanks in advance!
> Dave




As others said looks alike an RF30 or RF31 with an R8 taper.  I just sold one last year.


----------

